# what to take



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi moving to spain nr mojacar in oct what are the things you wish you had taken to spain with you could be any thing from heinz tom ketchup


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> hi moving to spain nr mojacar in oct what are the things you wish you had taken to spain with you could be any thing from heinz tom ketchup


my tumble dryer!!!


I bought a new one within 2 weeks of moving here


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

warm clothing for indoors


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You definiteñy won't need Heinz tom ketch!!! Plenty of the stuff here although we much prefer Spanish versions...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing. But I take lots of Spanish goodies with me when I go back to the UK.....sausage, cheese, jamon serrano and things like that.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fresh Herrings! Kippers! Jones Pork Pies! Oxo Cubes! Proper bacon!

However the things that are unavailable here we have found that we can purchase the same on line. Just had three summer shirts delivered today. Marks and Spencers provide a very good service.


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

what about tea bags? can you find all brands out there?
M


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Millie55 said:


> what about tea bags? can you find all brands out there?
> M


maybe not ALL brands

it depends where you are - if there's a Brit community you have more chance, if not, then no

Mercadona do PG Tips - we have an Iceland - they do Yorkshire tea I think and probably others - dunno for sure - not a tea drinker


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We cannot get good Tea Bags here, just those silly things with bits of string attached, however every year we go to Gran Canaria and stock up


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> maybe not ALL brands
> 
> it depends where you are - if there's a Brit community you have more chance, if not, then no
> 
> Mercadona do PG Tips - we have an Iceland - they do Yorkshire tea I think and probably others - dunno for sure - not a tea drinker


All the Mercadonas in the towns near us only do Tetley tea bags.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maimee said:


> All the Mercadonas in the towns near us only do Tetley tea bags.


must be down to local demand - we have two Mercadonas in Jávea - the one in the pueblo & therefore further from the main toursity area carries less 'foreign' lines


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Last week a woman asked a friend of mine if she could tell her the whereabouts of the nearest Mercadona, the entire island is still shaking with laughter, 'cos we just do not have them here!

Some wise wag said, "You should have told here it is next to El Corte Inglés," more laughter, no El Corte Inglés either. 
However we do have humour

Hepa


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

A good pair of slippers and warm PJs


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You’ve got an Iceland and a big Mercadona at Vera, Brit mini-markets in Mojacar Playa & Albox and some of the smaller supermarkets (Charters, Coviran etc.) do UK brands so there won’t be much that you can’t get over here but it will be more expensive (sometimes a lot more) than any Spanish equivalent.

Furniture and electrical gubbins are expensive over here. So much so that there are companies here that specialise transporting things bought in the UK. We bought a tumble drier and a few other bits & pieces from Argos and, even with the transport costs, saved quite a bit.

Don’t forget to bring some three pin square to two pin round adaptors to use with any leccy stuff you bring over.





Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are bringing standard English rectangular pillows, bring plenty of spare pillowcases. They are hard to find here; Spanish pillows are either square or very long and thin!

Everything else is available here or can be ordered on Amazon - delivery to Spain is free with orders over £25.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I moved here in 2004 BI ( Before Iceland ), if you are close to one of the stores you will that there is little missing (certainly on the food front)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Best things to bring are lots of enthusiasm, an open mind and love for the Spanish way of life
Being in Mojacar should you wish to find Marmite, baked beans and tea bags you'll find them. I'd try to wean youself off the British stuff bit by bit if you can hough. It' s a lot less hassle and cheaper to shop in a normal supermarket. When I came over I used to bring great quantities of tea, Tampax, (unavailable) cheap shampoo, cleanser etc (they only had expensive brands like Clinique), biscuits... The only thing I bring back now is books.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Best things to bring are lots of enthusiasm, an open mind and love for the Spanish way of life
> Being in Mojacar should you wish to find Marmite, baked beans and tea bags you'll find them. I'd try to wean youself off the British stuff bit by bit if you can hough. It' s a lot less hassle and cheaper to shop in a normal supermarket. When I came over I used to bring great quantities of tea, Tampax, (unavailable) cheap shampoo, cleanser etc (they only had expensive brands like Clinique), biscuits... The only thing I bring back now is books.


you couldn't get tampax!!!!

was it just that particular brand, or tampons in general that weren't available then?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you couldn't get tampax!!!!
> 
> was it just that particular brand, or tampons in general that weren't available then?


You couldn't get any of them, at least not around here. Then when they did start to get them they were really expensive. Thank goodness I don't have to spend half of my time in the UK stocking up on stuff any more


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You couldn't get any of them, at least not around here. Then when they did start to get them they were really expensive. Thank goodness I don't have to spend half of my time in the UK stocking up on stuff any more


the only 'British' items I use regularly are cheddar cheese & Bisto gravy granules

I eat all sorts of other cheeses, but nothing beats grilled cheddar on toast

and with bangers (even spanish bangers) & mash, you can't beat Bisto


I did buy some ready meals from Iceland for my dad, for when we were having paella or something he didn't like...............anyone want to buy them from me..................?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Proper diet coke!!! That only seems to be available in Iceland and aint cheap!!!! Everywhere else sell coke light, which doesnt taste the same!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the only 'British' items I use regularly are cheddar cheese & Bisto gravy granules
> 
> I eat all sorts of other cheeses, but nothing beats grilled cheddar on toast
> 
> ...


I do enjoy a bit of Mature English cheddar but, if desperate, I get some Irish Mature from Mercadona. I have just finished the last packet of English cheddar from what I had brought over earlier in the year but I shan't bother with any more

As far as Bisto is concerned, I prefer the good old powder.

As someone said earlier, it is better to wean yourself off the stuff from UK, because, even if you buy from a local "Brit shop", it is so much more expensive and, frequently, the Spanish have something similar which you can quickly get used to. For example - I used to like Nescafe coffee (having lived in a hard-water area in UK that is unsuitable for "proper" coffee, we used instant) but it is so expensive here that we use Lidl's own. I like Flora light margarine but in our local store it is 2.50€ for 250gm whereas it is only £2 for a kilo in UK so it is a case of switching to Mercadona's own light but that is no good for using on anything hot (e.g. toast, crumpets, baked potatoes, etc) because it melts to a watery substance). Baking margarine is difficult to get - you can use what they call ¾ for pastry or "Holland" for cakes. Lidls sell pre-prepared pastry (flaky and shortcrust) but haven't tried it yet.

You will find that your diet will probably change to meet the local availabilities. Currently peaches are in season and instead of paying £1 for just a couple in UK, here I get 2kg for 1€, the same with other fruit and veg. Whatever you can get when it is in season, you learn ways of preserving them - bottling, freezing, drying, etc. - so that you always have some form of fruit and veg that were acquired at reasonable prices (or you were given by neighbours) all year round.

Bread if bought locally is usually like sawdust within a few hours and only suitable for _immediate_ consumption then it is for making bread-crumbs. Two options are to get used to "pan de molde" or bake your own (Carrefour does a good bread flour at 73c for 750gm - enough for two loaves).

Sausages - best if you make your own (use "cabeza de lomo" since it has about the right balance of meat/fat). Pork chops/steaks - Spanish ones are invariably wafer thin (they tend to flash-fry) so if you like them a sort of standard UK thickness (1½-2 cm), the way to do it is buy a complete "cinta de lomo" (this is the meaty bit of the loin without the bones) and after cutting off a joint or two (if required), cut the rest into steaks. The joints, I frequently 'spiral' cut so that SWMBO can stuff (using dried fruits - figs, apples, peaches, cherries, etc) then roll them, baste them with honey and roast = food to die for.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Just ask the butcher to cut them thickly.
> (Rodajas gruesas)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just ask the butcher to cut them thickly.
> (Rodajas gruesas)


That is if you have a friendly butcher handy.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That is if you have a friendly butcher handy.


We had a lovely chap in Estepona - we called him Mr Slithe because that was how he pronounced slice. He took great delight in cutting chops as thick as you liked - the thicker the better - I think he thought we were all mad.:noidea:


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

can you get pork pie in spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> can you get pork pie in spain


Iceland sell them................


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

but are they good pork pies


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> but are they good pork pies


no idea - can't stand pork pies myself


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That is if you have a friendly butcher handy.


Well, some things are tricky, but slicing a bit of meat thick or thin - I think any butcher can cope with that, so I can't see any ojection would be made


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> but are they good pork pies


you could make your own!


----------



## CharlotteCayless (Nov 24, 2011)

rangitoto said:


> hi moving to spain nr mojacar in oct what are the things you wish you had taken to spain with you could be any thing from heinz tom ketchup


Hi,

I have lived in Mojacar for 18 months, there's loads of expats here so the shops cater, you don't need to bring anything with you. We get HP, Heinz Soup, Ready Brek the lot - my local shop has just started stocking Christmas Puds, Mice Pies, Quality St etcc! Also there is a new Iceland in Vera so prices are only slightly higher than in the UK.

There's even a new MacDonalds 20 mins away near Lorca!

Welcome to Mojacar!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlotteCayless said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lived in Mojacar for 18 months, there's loads of expats here so the shops cater, you don't need to bring anything with you. We get HP, Heinz Soup, Ready Brek the lot - my local shop has just started stocking Christmas Puds, Mice Pies, Quality St etcc! Also there is a new Iceland in Vera so prices are only slightly higher than in the UK.
> 
> ...


mice pies 


only joking......................:welcome: btw


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Well apart from lots of money of course.
Stock up on good quality underwear as its more expensive here (bye & large) and on balance is not tailored to the UK average.
Do you wear glasses/contacts then stock up on these as here they are twice as much.
Car spares as very dear here & half the price in the UK.
As has been said, good quality electrical items are cheaper in the UK & do not forget your Sky receiver.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Well apart from lots of money of course.
> Stock up on good quality underwear as its more expensive here (bye & large) and on balance is not tailored to the UK average.
> Do you wear glasses/contacts then stock up on these as here they are twice as much.
> Car spares as very dear here & half the price in the UK.
> As has been said, good quality electrical items are cheaper in the UK & do not forget your Sky receiver.


Glasses - depends on where you get them. If yoou go to a person who makes glasses in UK yes they are great and much cheaper than here UNLESS you are over 65 and live in Andalucía in which case you can get an over-65 card which gives a big reduction on glasses, free or much reduced entry to cultural things, and half fare on the buses.

Underwear, etc you can get from M&S and delivered here at reasonable rates. Amazon deliver here by courier and free if over ₤25. Lakeland only charges ₤7.50.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> Proper diet coke!!! That only seems to be available in Iceland and aint cheap!!!! Everywhere else sell coke light, which doesnt taste the same!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


here's an interesting interjection......well, okay, maybe only interesting to me 

Coke light was new to me when we went to Spain last year but I really, really liked it! more so than diet Coke here. Then one day on our last trip (this past March) the kiosk(not sure if that's the right word, it was a little stand on the beach in Malaga that served some food and drinks) didn't have Coke light but they had Pepsi light so I had that. and wow! I liked it better than Coke light?!?!????? The reason I was so shocked is that I am NOT a Pepsi drinker, cannot stand diet Pepsi. but this Pepsi light was very good!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tobyo said:


> here's an interesting interjection......well, okay, maybe only interesting to me
> 
> Coke light was new to me when we went to Spain last year but I really, really liked it! more so than diet Coke here. Then one day on our last trip (this past March) the kiosk(not sure if that's the right word, it was a little stand on the beach in Malaga that served some food and drinks) didn't have Coke light but they had Pepsi light so I had that. and wow! I liked it better than Coke light?!?!????? The reason I was so shocked is that I am NOT a Pepsi drinker, cannot stand diet Pepsi. but this Pepsi light was very good!!


I'm always interested in diet coke!! Actually I didnt like "coke light" when I first arrived in Spain, but I got used to it and now I prefer it. However, cos I'm back in the UK for a while, I'm having to get used to diet coke again!! But they do taste completely different as does pepsi max in the two countries apparently

BTW, this guy in the link below is an amateur compared to me LOL! 

Dad addicted to Diet Coke drinks 42 litre a week | The Sun |News

Jo xxx


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm always interested in diet coke!! Actually I didnt like "coke light" when I first arrived in Spain, but I got used to it and now I prefer it. However, cos I'm back in the UK for a while, I'm having to get used to diet coke again!! But they do taste completely different as does pepsi max in the two countries apparently
> 
> BTW, this guy in the link below is an amateur compared to me LOL!
> 
> ...


oh my heavens!!! he needs a therapist I think! 

I used to work for Coca Cola but had no idea they use different formulas in different countries. Well, I do now  Never heard of Pepsi Max. We might have it but since I don't bother with Pepsi products, never notice. I'm going to look next time I'm at the store, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm always interested in diet coke!! Actually I didnt like "coke light" when I first arrived in Spain, but I got used to it and now I prefer it. However, cos I'm back in the UK for a while, I'm having to get used to diet coke again!! But they do taste completely different as does pepsi max in the two countries apparently
> 
> BTW, this guy in the link below is an amateur compared to me LOL!
> 
> ...


OK, the guy in the photo is clearly overweight, obese in fact yet he says that drinking 42 litres of diet Coke hasn't affected his health...
Is it just me, or????????:confused2:??????????:confused2:???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, the guy in the photo is clearly overweight, obese in fact yet he says that drinking 42 litres of diet Coke hasn't affected his health...
> Is it just me, or????????:confused2:??????????:confused2:???


thing is.....diet coke doesn't have anything in it which would make him obese :confused2: so there must be some other cause for that


however - my OH used to drink a huge amount of it, and then one day he read up on what all the various E numbers could be doing to him - including causing mood swings

he stopped drinking it (except a glass now & then) & he became much more even tempered - now he's just grumpy until his first (and only) cup of coffee each morning


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It certainly hasnt made me overweight, nor has it given me any bad side effects so fay (mood swings?????? Hhhhmm, thats my age lol!!) I know its not good for me, but then what is??? It would help if the anecdotal evidence around me wasnt so contrary to the "so called" health advice. The only people I seem to know who have died young are those who didnt smoke and who ate and drank healthily! 

Jo xxx


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, the guy in the photo is clearly overweight, obese in fact yet he says that drinking 42 litres of diet Coke hasn't affected his health...
> Is it just me, or????????:confused2:??????????:confused2:???


it's hard to imagine how he has room to eat food what with all the liquid in there


----------

